# burley - seatpost 29.8



## oniondip (Aug 29, 2009)

Would the seat post clamp be a 30 or 32 cm?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The clamp would likely be millimeters not centimeters.

32.0mm would likely do it.


----------

